# Need Help! Everything pass in diagnostic Except ATM OAM Segment Ping.......



## jbt83 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi guys! i am new to networking, and i have some question about these. everything work(i can surf internet) but how come my *ATM OAM segment ping* failed? what is that mean? would it cause my internet paralysis? or lagging?... i try all the way (disable firewall, reset modem,change new modem, etc), still the same.....  can someone help me?

Below is my diagnostic result:-
----------------------------------------------
>> Testing Ethernet LAN connection ... *PASS*
>> Testing ADSL Synchronization .* PASS*
>> Testing ATM OAM segment ping ...* FAIL*
>> Testing ATM OAM end to end ping ...* FAIL*
>> Ping Primary Domain Name Server .* PASS*
>> Ping www.yahoo.com ...* PASS*
-----------------------------------------------

more info about window ip configuration:-
---------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oem-080bd8cefe6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-18-AD-05-75
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 17, 2010 9:55:38 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2010 9:55:38 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=266ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=266ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=265ms TTL=53
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=265ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 265ms, Maximum = 266ms, Average = 265ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.131.36.159] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=56
Reply from 209.131.36.159: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 209.131.36.159:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 206ms, Maximum = 206ms, Average = 206ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
OEM-080BD8CEFE6<00> UNIQUE Registered
OEM-080BD8CEFE6<20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__. <01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>
---------------------------------------------------------------

other infos:-
----------------------------------------------------------------
Country - Malaysia
ISP - tm.net.my
Expected Download Speed - 2 MB
Modem - Billion BiPAC 5112S
Connection Type - PPPoE
Computer - customade
OS - XP Pro (SP2)
Internet Browser - Firefox 3.5.7
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Please kindly advise me. Thank you! ^^

P/S: sorry about my broken english....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're not having any problems, what's the worry? What specific diagnostic are you running, and why are you running it?


----------



## jbt83 (Jan 17, 2010)

because i found that my internet speed getting slow, and this isp's services is hopeless.. but its the only isp here... i don't know which is the problem, that's why i try to diagnostic it. the result is from my modem's integrated diagnostic tool. so the ATM OAM segment failed will causing my internet problem? such as lag, slow...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt that's the issue.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------

